# Whole hog and Mexican fatties



## sully45 (Aug 24, 2014)

My first two fatties.  

I did what I call a whole hog fattie and a Mexican fattie. 

The whole hog fattie is a layer of bacon, sausage, cheese, ham, and pulled pork:














Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014



















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014






The Mexican fattie is bacon, sausage, veggies, chorizo, and shredded cheese.  I precooked a log of chorizo with 2 eggs:














Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014




















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014




















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014




















Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014







Here they are on the smoker:













Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014







After 2 hours:













Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014







What they looked liked inside.  Whole hog fattie on the left and Mexican fattie on the right:













Image



__ sully45
__ Aug 24, 2014


----------



## stovebolt (Aug 24, 2014)

Good job. Those look great.

Chuck


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice  Sully . Haven't done a Fattie in a while , I'm due .

Have fun and . . .,


----------



## padronman (Aug 28, 2014)

Damn nice looking Fatties.  I really need to try one of these babies!!!

Scott


----------

